# Pre ordering



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking to pre order battlefield 1 for the ps4 as a few of me mates are doing the same and booking day off work to play.

This got me thinking though, if i order off amazon im at the mercy of postie who doesnt normally come to mine until mid afternoon therefore day off wasted.
I could download it from ps store but iv heard people can suffer running issues from downloadable content and its not as smooth.
I could buy a physical copy from local GAME, but ill pay a premium.

Whats everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I pre ordered GTA V from Amazon when it was out and it came 3 days earlier than everyone else could get it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Buy it from a supermarket on launch day.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

As above, supermarket on launch day. With big games like that I know the likes of Sainsburys will have an offer like spend £40 instore and get the game for £34.99 or something similar, so you could get a fair bit of beer in and get the game for cheap  lol.

James


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks gents. Anyone have experience of the downloadable games not functioning as well as hard copies?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

Downloaded call of duty ghosts & advanced warfare, never noticed any issues my self in performance, downloaded quickly no issues, you can download night before launch but can't play till launch day


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

I've heard (could be complete ********) that without a disc the game can be laggy to process info especially when playing online. If this is not true I'll prob just download so I can do it day before


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have Star Wars Battlefront, Forza 6, Titanfall and Black Ops 3 all downloadable on my harddrive and never once had an issue with any of them. Depends who is in the lobby and what server you are connected to etc, some games can be laggy, then the next game is lightening fast. But thats also the case with games that are on disc too. 

James


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need my gaming fix and may look at Battlefield, been playing Doom on PS4 but have got bored with it, very repetitive.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Battlefield looks great. Few of us from work play together which adds to the joy of gaming. Getting in a squad and working as a proper team really helps


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats why I love Star Wars Battlefront, its like Battlefield and COD combined but obviously its all Star Wars. lol. 40 player battles is pretty epic trying to stop the AT-AT's advancing forwards. And the team based games are really good, having to play as a team otherwise its impossible to win the round.

James


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

What console you on


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Xbox one. Yourself?

James


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

PlayStation 4


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As mentioned above I'd buy from the supermarket early in the morning when released. I got Assetto Corsa as digital download. No issues and it downloaded automatically and was there ready downloaded in the morning. There are negatives though with download. The 1st is the cost, usually £10-£15 more than physical copy and also you cannot sell it on ebay if you don't like the game.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> As mentioned above I'd buy from the supermarket early in the morning when released. I got Assetto Corsa as digital download. No issues and it downloaded automatically and was there ready downloaded in the morning. There are negatives though with download. The 1st is the cost, usually £10-£15 more than physical copy and also you cannot sell it on ebay if you don't like the game.


Yeah thats def the bad side is the aftersale effect  ....... I usually wait until the xbox store has a sale on. I got Star Wars battlefront for £15 (usually £44.99), Forza6 Season pass for £12 (usually £38) . New releases I would def buy a physical copy. Older games on sale in the stores are sometime really good value.

James


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Pre ordering a game seems very daft to me. Especially with the way most releases seem to ship with massive day one patches. Not to mention embargoes on reviews until it's released. If that doesn't scream trouble I don't know what does!!

Always wait a good couple of weeks to check what the game is like before committing. Always a good deal cheaper too...well on PC anyway.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Pre ordering a game seems very daft to me. Especially with the way most releases seem to ship with massive day one patches. Not to mention embargoes on reviews until it's released. If that doesn't scream trouble I don't know what does!!
> 
> Always wait a good couple of weeks to check what the game is like before committing. Always a good deal cheaper too...well on PC anyway.


Not to mention the often crippling performance bugs that don't get fixed for at least a month!

I'm never preordering games ever again, it's just not worth it on PC

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

One advantage of digitally downloading a game is you can often download it onto more than one console. I'll be grabbing another PS4 soon so that me and my lad can play online together, with a download game I can install it on both consoles.


----------

